# Dudley Swap Meet November?



## catfish (Sep 30, 2013)

Anyone know the date for the next Dudley swap meet?


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Sep 30, 2013)

Its always either the week before or after Thanksgiving. I talked to Mike about it last week and he has not settled on a date yet but said that it would indeed be either be November 24th or December 1st. Hopefully its earlier rather than later to lessen the chance of bad weather. I'll start a post with the date and infoas soon as Mike settles on one...hopefully this week.

-Brian


----------



## catfish (Sep 30, 2013)

Bri-In-RI said:


> Its always either the week before or after Thanksgiving. I talked to Mike about it last week and he has not settled on a date yet but said that it would indeed be either be November 24th or December 1st. Hopefully its earlier rather than later to lessen the chance of bad weather. I'll start a post with the date and infoas soon as Mike settles on one...hopefully this week.
> 
> -Brian




Thanks!  I want to make sure I make it to this one.


----------



## catfish (Dec 10, 2013)

This was a good meet. Good turn out. And picked up some good stuff too!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Anybody got any pics? What kind of stuff was there-highlights? V/r Shawn


----------



## 66TigerCat (Dec 11, 2013)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?50213-Dudley-Swap-Pics


----------

